# Worst Grade you have ever got



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

what is the worst grade you have ever got?

for me an f in Geography.


----------



## DNightingale (Oct 12, 2014)

I believe it was something like a 2.2/10 in a physics class in HS. For some reason my usual method of not studying at all and just winging it didn't worked that particular time.

I also think it was actually the lowest grade in the whole class, not that I really cared about it.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

F as a final grade happened 7 times in the university and 2 times in high school!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got a 33/100 on a Computer Science test - Winter Quarter 1994. This guy wanted True False and why it was True or False. You could get the answer right and still get a zero if he didn't like your response. I dropped the class shortly after.

The next quarter, Spring 1994, those who stayed on took him for the next class in the series. Apparently, he handed out an exam where nobody got above a 25/100 on it. A group of students went to the Dean and complained. The prof curved one point. Needless to say, he did not return to the University in the fall.

I retook that class in Fall 1994 after the guy left and did just fine.

The other bad class - Physics II, Winter 1996. I got a 37/100. A 43 was a D. That's how bad the scale was skewed. You could pass the class with a C at 52%.
A full quarter of the class (large enough for a seminar room got Ds in the class).


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

As a final grade, probably in high school...got a C in gym. ****ing gym. Yeah, says the person who supposedly majored in exercise science. -_-


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I got an 'E' grade in History when I was thirteen or fourteen and my teacher told me I was a failure and would flunk out of life. Ended up leaving school with an A-grade History GCSE and a B-grade History AS level, so eat that, Mrs G.

Then last year I got like 37 or something on a university essay on I-forget-which Greek epic. It was a pretty bad essay. I mostly got good grades on everything else I did.


----------



## JARKtheSHARK (Nov 6, 2014)

I beat you all

A five percent mark in Zulu

Weep


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

As a final grade a C-. Pretty much all my classes my senior year of highschool.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I've gotten a handful of zeros and sevens on quizzes in like math and chem

As an actual quarter grade I think a 55 in algebra 2

sick


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I have gotten F's before on tests because of depression making me unable to focus. It was really embarrassing because the teacher pulled me aside after class to ask why, since it was obvious that I didn't try on the test (close to half was blank, and my written answers were like one sentence, or incomplete sentences). Also 0's on essays from just not doing them, or doing them half assed and then throwing them away because I didn't want to hand it in. 

But as for a grade for an entire class, I can't remember ever getting below a C, which got me grounded  .


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My worst grade has been a D. I've not had many Ds though, and I've never had anything lower. The majority of my grades are C (the standard in Australia) because I don't really put any effort into school.

I did get like, 5% on a test once though, lol.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I've never made an F in university (exam or coarse grade). However, I did receive a 'near D' last semester for one my exams. It just a stressful week. The D was only on the exam..not the overall course grade.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

C-. And of all my classes in college (math major), I got it in a Religion class. Go figure. It's been a while since I've last been in school, so I don't remember individual assignment grades.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I got a 1 (out of 10) at a very important Math exam in highschool. It was the default score which means I literally knew nothing in the whole exam.
(I abandoned highschool shortly after but that's a story for another time)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a few "E's" in high school. Also failed Dynamics twice at Uni.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pretty sure it was something in my math class freshman year. Quiz scrawled in red symbols as if it were encrypted in blood by some satanic murderer. I'm not sure what the exact percentage was, but I know it was well below the typical 50% F range. Maybe 30%-40%. I was probably too ashamed to have even glanced at the score for more than a milisecond to have imprinted it in my memory. Lolololol. So glad I'm done with all my math credits for the rest of my college career.

As for any quarter or semester grade throughout my entire education, never earned below a C-. That was in, surprise surprise, a math class. Numbers: My sworn enemy that's been kicking my *** since high school. Good times.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I got a C in operating systems. That was the semester I ended up in a psych ward. I probably should have failed that class, but I think he knew what I meant when I told him I had been hospitalized.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

F . I got a few of them as I'm not very smart and never have been . 
It's more of a kick in the guts when I got the big F for things I really really tried on . Needless to say I failed school and left earlie .


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

38% in maths...


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

A 32, it was math or physics


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Z-


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

In my freshman year of HS I got a D in english and a D in social studies.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Zero, if you count skipped assignments.

61% on a Calc 3 exam, if you don't. It was curved to an 88 though, so all is good.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

I got 9% in maths..I was terrible at it,failing the whole year but then I actually went on to get a high C so I'm pretty proud of that


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

got a 65 on my last econ test.:/ its worth 20 perc of my grade


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

C in high school. I was a freshman, I didn't give a ****.

I didn't start trying and getting good grades until junior year, before that I got straight b's and a couple of c's.


----------



## Icantw8 (Nov 9, 2014)

27% on a Calculus test. Derivatives to be exact.

Class averaged around a 70%. I felt like such a dumbass. Probably got the lowest score in the class too...


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

once got 0 in a Spanish test.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I got 35% in a Maths exam last year.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what the worst grade I ever got was, but the one that hit me the hardest was getting a C in A-level Physics. It meant that I didn't get into any of the 3 university courses of my choice, so instead I had to settle with starting a degree that I had absolutely no interest in. 

I pretty much did no work for my A-levels though, so I've only got myself to blame.


----------



## SRAustin (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, considering that I was too shy (and afraid that everyone will be looking at me) to get out of my seat and turn in assignments in primary school, I have had a lot of missing assignments. I was used to having zeros on assignments. xP

In my math class this year, I got a 58 on a test. o.o At the end of the term, though, the lowest grade will be dropped. ^.^ But I am still embarrassed over this grade. >.< 
I have not had an A on a math test at all this year. Sigh.


----------



## hypnot1c (Dec 1, 2014)

Flunked college algebra my first time taking it.

Got a B+ the second time around 

I'm pretty sure I could do Calculus.

Actually, I know I could do Calculus.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

my ancient art history instructor gave me a B :x


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

F in math and english


----------

